# Caught today at Perdido Pass Stud Pompano



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

My 11 year old caught this 5# pompano today. Caught a couple of other that were legal but none this big. Caught sheephead and spanish too.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice. 

What did it eat?



.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

2 on shrimp 1 on jig


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice fish man, sounds like ya'll had a fun trip!


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice fish, good box also. Eatin right tonight!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

thats a big pomp, nice catch


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

that's a great fish congrats


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Nice haul man, good to see the young ones out catching fish.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

THAT..is one pretty pomp.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks folks. When my son first got him to the side of the boat I couldn't believe how big he was. After several attempts to net him and hard runs we got him in the boat. We were lucky to get him in the boat because after i took him out of the net the hook broke. The other thing is Sam's in Orange Beach is sponsoring a pompano tournament that start tomorrow. It would have been a good entry. If you haven't registered and want to fish it go by and register.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Excellent Catch.

What did the big pompano 'eat'? Shrimp or jig?? C2


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

He ate a shrimp but a friend of mine and his buddy each caught their limit on jigs yesterday. Will read the blog on the different baits. Need all the info I can get


----------

